# CPU thermal throttling due to low fan speed Thinkpad x201t



## FreeDomBSD (Jul 8, 2014)

Thermal shutdowns/CPU thermal throttling greatly degrading my FreeBSD 10.0 experience on the x201t due to low fan speed. Please help!


viewtopic.php?f=32&t=46924&p=262936#p262936


----------

